# 2005 Nissan Maxima shock problem??



## Boogie560 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a newly purchased 2005 maxima.with 55k on it...and im a novice at maintaining and caring for a car...thats why i find these sites extremely interesting and helpful to say the least....So with that said, i have 2 issues....1 is that when i start the car up, i hear a loud schreeching sound coming from under neath the hood...I have no idea what this may be...and Secondly, is there anything i can do or buy to eliminate the rattling of my tires or maybe inside the tire after i hit a bump or something. ???? It 's crazy...New York city street are terrible and it's like im riding on a bunch of rocks..please someone tell me how to eliminate that issue.....Thanks inadvance for all correspondence....Much appreciated.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome...:fluffy:

Your 1st problem MIGHT be cracked or worn belts? Does the screeching occur more when it's colder outside?

Your 2nd problem. Worn struts are the main problem with Maximas like yours. If you hear repetative knocking over bumps from the front, near the tires, it's your struts.

You are still under powertrain warranty, so your struts are covered!


----------



## Boogie560 (Mar 20, 2009)

yep..when its colder i hear more schreeching....!! Okay so the final consensus is that i have worn belts...?? okay...i recently changed my serpentine belt...how many more belts do i have to changge....????? and where and what kind is the best one to buy? 

Also, I do in fact hear a knocking near the tires...!! Where should i go to buy the stuts..? do i need shocks also..? what brand do you recommend..../ I am so naive in this aarea....but im learning rather quickly....!! i have to admit...thanks for all your hlelp thus far...as well....


----------

